# Spillway eyes



## Bobcatfisher (Aug 10, 2012)

Scioto below Griggs is at 11.33ft. I drove by yesterday and it looked too swift. Anyone care to share what height they start to have success there? 

Went to deer creek and casted a lime joshy till my arm fell off with no luck. I'd like to get out again today or tomorrow. Not sure where though. I'm in grandview but willing to drive a little. Maybe Indian. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Not necc. the height but more the color. The greener/clearer the water the better. Also when the water comes up real good alot of those Eyes/Wipers will get flushed down into the Frisbee golf course area. Occasionally wading the edges of the banks along the golf course will produce fish (and I stress wading because you will loose a billion baits if you dont).


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I have talked to some guys on this site who says they can catch them as high as 10,000 FPS which would translate to around 11 or 12 feet at the O'shay Dam... I dont know about that, but they say they can do it. 

For me 5000 FPS is about my limit. I think as long as the water below the dams doesnt get to slushy tonight and tmwr should be great spillway nights, tonights a new moon, a front is moving in with it the pressure is dropping , and there was recently a high water event. All those factors usually equal success. 

Keep throwing those lime Joshy's, the murkier the water the better they work.


----------



## Bobcatfisher (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. I will keep hitting them up. Might have to wait for some clarity however. Do you ever add any flash to the joshy? Like a safety pin spinner? I'm thinking about a New Year's Day trip to a spillway. Anyone else? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

I think I might throw my waders on and hit griggs if the current isn't too strong or possibly take my kayak out somewhere with Zorro.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

The current is still pretty strong, and the water is muddy. I wouldn't venture to far off the banks unless your trying to un-snag a lure, and even then be careful. Also those Saugeye will often be within 3 feet of the bank when the water is muddy like this, literally hanging in 1 foot of water right of the bank. They can be caught, but it is far from easy. I more or less hit it just to shake off Cabin fever, catching something is a +.

Happy new year!


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

acklac7 is on the same page as me or I am on the same page as him, I get out in the winter to cure cabin fever, I never expect to catch anything but it is sure nice when I do. Nothing more satisfiying than catching a single fish on a cold winter day. Dont think like the guy who fishes in summer, keep yor expectations low. Good luck


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Weather was decent today and I had the itch to fish. Went down to griggs and waded for a few hours. Current wasn't too bad off to the sides. Water was pretty muddy.

















Started with a chartreuse slush joshy which snagged and broke off. I then switched to a regular slush joshy.

Was starting to lose faith that I would catch anything. I casted towards a downed tree and hooked this guy about half way back to me.









Nothing to brag about size wise but boy was I happy to catch a smallie. That was all I caught but felt good for a January fish. Hopefully 2014 will be a great year for fishing!


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Dude that is awesome!!! You caught smallmouth in muddy flooded conditions. A real prize for sure. Congratulations!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

allbraid said:


> Dude that is awesome!!! You caught smallmouth in muddy flooded conditions. A real prize for sure. Congratulations!


+1

I really don't think you can get any worse conditions for Smallies (January w/high muddy water) congrats!


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks guys! Can't wait for the spring.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Fish the other side.......it gets less pressure, and when the fish aren't bitting by the pipes, they will more than likely bitting over there.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Well done! I busted my arse fishing all sorts of spots today and didn't catch squat...


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

claytonhaske said:


> Fish the other side.......


I don't know if he could have safely made it to the other side with the high water right? I know it's really raging over there on the other side..at any rate awesome job catching a Smallie right now!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

dre said:


> I don't know if he could have safely made it to the other side with the high water right? I know it's really raging over there on the other side..at any rate awesome job catching a Smallie right now!


The west side? You have to practically scale a cliff to get down to the river...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Deazl666 said:


> The west side? You have to practically scale a cliff to get down to the river...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I know I was talking about crossing the river to get to the west side. The way that water looks it could be dangerous that's all I was saying. It is the better spot though if u can get over there


----------



## tsproperty (Jan 29, 2013)

Deazl666 said:


> The west side? You have to practically scale a cliff to get down to the river...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Pretty sure most guys that fish the other side are wading across, not going down the cliff. I wouldn't do it with this water/weather, but I bet there will be at least one person over there. Good luck, stay safe.


----------



## nyall86 (Jul 31, 2013)

Current was far to strong to cross today. Last thing I wanted to do was get knocked over in this weather.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

i went down trying to cross alone in the middle of the summer and it scared the **** outta me. Fishing is good enough on the east side, if you're not catching em there, theyre not biting on the west side either


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

93stratosfishnski said:


> i went down trying to cross alone in the middle of the summer and it scared the **** outta me. Fishing is good enough on the east side, if you're not catching em there, theyre not biting on the west side either


Same thing happened to me crossing during the summer, it was scary. Just couldn't imagine doing it right now. I think somebody already mentioned but down river near frisbee golf course would be safe if u did not wade out to far. All in all winter wading is dangerous, really got to know the area your fishing. You slip, that water is swift and ice cold! Be safe!


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

dre said:


> Same thing happened to me crossing during the summer, it was scary. Just couldn't imagine doing it right now. I think somebody already mentioned but down river near frisbee golf course would be safe if u did not wade out to far. All in all winter wading is dangerous, really got to know the area your fishing. You slip, that water is swift and ice cold! Be safe!


I watched a guy cross it last year (I was on the west side) under normal flow and he had a tough time. In fact, he only made it hallfway and fished from there. Lots of big rocks in the Scioto that will upend you. Just park up on Dublin Rd and bring a long rope...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Deazl666 said:


> The west side? You have to practically scale a cliff to get down to the river...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Its not that bad, do it all the time. That's actually where acklac7 fishes for saugeye, wipers, and smallmouth. They are definitely in there, good luck!


----------

